# LCD Screen's edge gets hot & turns dark!



## Zafaryab (Aug 28, 2009)

The bottom-right edge of the screen on my Dell Inspiron E1505 gets extremely hot and the edge starts to turn dark. Within a few seconds the triangular spot grows to about 1/2 an inch. The longer the screen is on the bigger the spot gets. I have not allowed the screen to remain on for any longer than 10 seconds.

The screen (somewhat) recovers if I turn off the laptop, let edge cool and restart. I have been using an external monitor to circumvent the issue. I feel if I use the LCD any longer than a few seconds it might permanently damage the screen, or worse, catch fire as the bottom-right edge and the adjacent bezel area gets burning hot.

Earlier, I was having issues with the screen going dark randomly and the lid seemed a bit loose. I opened the laptop to find that the screws holding down the lid/lcd had come loose so I tightened them. The screen does not go blank now but the temperature and dark spot are a concern.

I would appreciate any help in figuring out what could be causing this problem. Thanks.


----------



## stargazer418 (Apr 28, 2009)

The screw in the bottom right corner may have come in contact with a wire from the body of the laptop. This could cause a short circuit, which would explain the heat and turning dark. Unscrew that screw and tilt the laptop up, so that the keyboard is facing the table. This could cause that wire to move enough so that it's not touching the screw. Good luck!


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd agree with stargazer, there are three wires (4 if you have a webcam) right there near the corner usually that a screw could be shorting out on. Two are the inverter wires that power the lcd panel, one is the wireless antenna, 4th will be the webcam cable if you have one, they usually go around that way. Check the wires, make sure they are clear of the screws and the LCD mounting bracket.

The only other thing around the area that can cause heat like that is the inverter itself, but if the inverter was getting hot enough to spread heat to the LCD panel, the LCD bezel would probably be getting warrped and discolored where the inverter is.


----------



## Zafaryab (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks stargazer418 and Madcatz.

I opened up the bezel around the TFT/LCD screen. I carefully traced the wires to see if there were any screws in the way.

Here is what I found. A harness comes out of the m/board (under the keyboard) it runs behind the screen all the way to the top center. Then I found a small circuit board at the bottom (I think that is the inverter) a wire comes out of it and goes to the bottom right near where the TFT gets hot the wire is unobstructed and does not get hot. I checked the inverter and it remains cool as well. However the bottom right edge of the screen does get very hot. I see no wires in that spot. I wish I could take a picture and show you . 

Luckily, I had a Dell tech come to my office to fix another machine (under warranty ... yay) he would not help me with the laptop (says it's a conflict of interest) but after I bugged him a while and explained the symptoms; he (without actually looking at the laptop) summarily declared it to be the screen 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

If there are no wires around there, and the inverter and the two wires going from that to the LCD are not getting hot, then it will be the LCD panel.


----------



## Zafaryab (Aug 28, 2009)

I want to thank you for your input. I have to say, I was suspecting it to be the screen too  I was hoping it was not 

Now the question is; should I spend the money to fix it cuz I just bought Dell Studio-XPS 16 to replace this dinosaur (lol) ... BTW. The XPS is awesome!


----------



## tatun2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Zafaryab! I would like to know what happen with your hot dark spot issue. I have a Dell Inspiron 1520 and i'm experiencing the same problem...Have you replaced the screen? the inverter? the backlight?

Any info will be ok for me...thank in advance!


----------

